# pigeon help !!!!!! ASAP



## naysteven (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello, I have a pigeon that has laid her eggs in my tree on my porch and the other night one eggg was taken out of the nest and broken and now there is only one lefted and the pigeon hasnt been on the nest much lately since that happen. I dont think she was even on the nest last night and this morning she was on there for how long I really dont know. What should I do? 

Is this egg still good or has it already gone bad? 

Please some one who has an answer please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Do you have any idea how the egg got out of the nest?
Is it possible some animal/ rodent got ot it. If that is the case, then the hen knows her nest is not safe and might be scared to sit on the egg.
Do you know when the egg ws laid?
A little more information could help us determine what might be going on.

Reti


----------



## naysteven (Mar 24, 2005)

I think something got into the nest and I think it might of been a crow I'm not for certain. I noticed the eggs in the nest on Monday morning when she was out of the nest eating food in my bird feeder. And then on Tuesday night it sotrmed really bad here and I went outside to check up on her and I noticed the egg out of the nest broken all up. 






Reti said:


> Do you have any idea how the egg got out of the nest?
> Is it possible some animal/ rodent got ot it. If that is the case, then the hen knows her nest is not safe and might be scared to sit on the egg.
> Do you know when the egg ws laid?
> A little more information could help us determine what might be going on.
> ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There's a chance the remaining egg is still viable. I'd give it a day or so and see what happens. If the parents "sense" that the egg is not viable, they will abandon it. If they start sitting on the nest, then you may well be seeing a baby pigeon in the next 18-20 days.

Terry


----------



## naysteven (Mar 24, 2005)

Well I hope she or he returns and sit on the egg because I'm so worried due to being an animal lover. My kids are upset also due to them not sitting on the nest. 
But here is an exact picture of what kind of pigeon is in my tree.

http://www.redmond.k12.or.us/patrick/lay/images/birds/Bird Gallery Photos/Mourning Doves.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are definitely Mourning Doves, and their incubation time is approximately 14 days.

Terry


----------



## naysteven (Mar 24, 2005)

I must say I dont think the doves are going to sit back on it because they havent been there all day and I dont know what to do?


----------



## naysteven (Mar 24, 2005)

If the dove doesnt sit back on the egg what do I do with it?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can leave the egg there for a couple more days. If they won't sit on it, then you can remove it. They will start all over again pretty soon, hopefully in a safer location.

Reti


----------

